# So you want to buy a trolling motor?



## KMixson (Feb 23, 2015)

I came across this commercial.


[youtube]y5ejwRj9t1Q[/youtube]


----------



## Blake. (Feb 23, 2015)

Yep. So awesome. Probably cost more than my boat is worth. Heck, maybe even my truck too!

Still very cool though


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 24, 2015)

I looked at those, just didn't think they'd survive the salt I sometimes fish.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 24, 2015)

way too expensive for what I do.
but pretty cool.


----------



## gillhunter (Feb 24, 2015)

It looks really neat, but way too expensive for me. I seem to recall that Minn Kota had a self-stowing trolling motor a few years back that they took off the market because of reliability problems. I hope they have better luck with this one.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 24, 2015)

Agree it's cool, but there's a lot more parts there to break too.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 25, 2015)

the place where I launch the boat would be gone due to river current. LOL! or someone would freak out about the "ghost" ship


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 25, 2015)

If you trust your trolling motor to launch and tend your $40K boat while you're parking the trailer, you have more money than sense.


----------



## azekologi (Feb 25, 2015)

Uh, ya, commercial aside, dude's floating a glitter mortgage with a 225 'rude and a nice truck...I think dropping whatever it costs on a piloted trolling motor is the least of his concerns.

That aside, I did wet myself a little when I saw the commercial....that's just way cool.


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## fishin_magician (Apr 9, 2015)

Hahahahahahah man that's a funny one....


----------



## Moedaddy (Apr 9, 2015)

Got a friend that has one on his cat boat. He loves it.


----------



## muzikman (Apr 9, 2015)

"Boys and their toys...." my wife would say. :LOL2: 

We LUV 'EM :!: :!:


----------



## jethro (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah, I think I have to admit to wanting one...


----------



## cornbread (Apr 10, 2015)

This looks like a good Wireless trolling motor for the price I am looking to get me one.


My New Wireless Cayman Trolling Motor


https://stores.ebay.com/aquosworld/

Published on Sep 28, 2014
After a lengthy search for a remote controlled trolling motor, I stumbled across the Cayman Haswing 12v 55lb thrust motor on Ebay. I decided to order it since it was much less in price than the brand name versions. I am so glad I did! This motor works fantastic! I am very pleased and the people from Aquosworld were very professional and friendly. If you would like to visit their online store go to: https://stores.ebay.com/aquosworld/


----------



## Milehisnk (Apr 13, 2015)

I keep saying, make one in a 12V version for us small craft people (mainly because I want to mount a bow TM on my boat, but it's a bit tippy to be climbing over benches to deploy/store it), price it appropriately and it'd sell a bundle.


----------



## cornbread (Apr 13, 2015)

This looks like 12 Volts to me.

12V 55 lbs Variable Speed Bow Mount trolling Motor Electric Trolling Motor BLACK.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-55-lbs-Variable-Speed-Bow-Mount-trolling-Motor-Electric-Trolling-Motor-AQUOS-/221442052209?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&vxp=mtr&hash=item338ef99071


----------

